# Apps installing on SD card



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

One thing that pisses me off about this phone is that apps like to automatically install themselves onto my SD card. I mount my SD card to my computer a lot, and this makes those apps useless. So I move them to phone, not a big deal. But then when there's an update, they install to the fucking SD card again. I don't want apps on my SD card, this phone has 2GB of internal storage to waste.

Is there a setting or something to fix this? I'm sick and tired of it.


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

Same here. Its annoying!

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

Okay, I just dropped my phone. The phone is fine, not so much as a chip in the screen, but it BROKE the fucking SD card. This means that I just lost all my app data that was on the stupid thing that I didn't want on there in the first place. As if losing all my pictures wasn't bad enough.

I'll probably replace the card with a nice 16 or 32GB, but I'll always have the same problem. It's stupid.


----------

